# Danios and betta together?!!!?



## Sparklycharley (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 5 danios (1 zebra 2 leopard 2 pearl) 4 cories and my betta
Most people say they can't be housed together 
But mine seem to be fine if my danios Continue to not nip
My betta should I take the chance of leaving them in 
My tank together ? It's been nearly 2 weeks 
I did have a guppy but that ripped my bettas fins loads now he's gone 
I can't seem to see any new tears or nips just hoping his fins will grow
back. :| please private message me!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

The main issue is that each fish do better at different temperatures. 
Danios do best in 64-74 degrees while bettas do best at 78-82 degrees. Even if you keep the temperature at the high end of the Danios scale and low end of the Betta scale you are going to be stressing the fish out. 

next, danios should not be kept in tanks that are at least 20 gallons. They are extremely active fish that move around. 

I don't think they are suitable for each other. Two weeks is not a long time for a tank to be set up.


----------



## Sparklycharley (Mar 14, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> The main issue is that each fish do better at different temperatures.
> Danios do best in 64-74 degrees while bettas do best at 78-82 degrees. Even if you keep the temperature at the high end of the Danios scale and low end of the Betta scale you are going to be stressing the fish out.
> 
> next, danios should not be kept in tanks that are at least 20 gallons. They are extremely active fish that move around.
> ...


Iv had the tank set up for months but had them together for 2 weeks.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not sure about Danios as a whole, but I've seen Celestial Pearl Danios specifically recommended a lot on these forums with Betta. Since they're smaller - it looks like they're OK in smaller tanks (recommended 10gal). Still need a shoal of at least 6. The temperature seems like it has a happy medium of 78-79 as well - this would be in the the Betta's range and near the top of the CPD's.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+881+2768&pcatid=2768


----------



## Sparklycharley (Mar 14, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I'm not sure about Danios as a whole, but I've seen Celestial Pearl Danios specifically recommended a lot on these forums with Betta. Since they're smaller - it looks like they're OK in smaller tanks (recommended 10gal). Still need a shoal of at least 6. The temperature seems like it has a happy medium of 78-79 as well - this would be in the the Betta's range and near the top of the CPD's.
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+881+2768&pcatid=2768


Thanks Greenapp1es I will have a look into these never seen them before


----------

